# Heated seat doesnt seem to be working



## jimbopipe (Mar 24, 2009)

I checked the fuse it was good i dont know what else to check:banghead: 
would it be the switch or something in the seat???? please help


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

probably the seat heater pad itself has shorted out... but since you know you have power through the fuse now check that you have power to the seat heater itself, this will eliminate the switch and point to the pad/element itself


----------



## jimbopipe (Mar 24, 2009)

ok thanks it feels like it might be both seats but it seems there is still some heat but not wat its supposed to be when it is on high.if it is the pad do u know if its a pain to change the pad


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well havent done one on a vw yet... but the ones we have done are a little tedious... mainly you are removing the seat cover and applying the element that has a sticky side down to the foam


----------



## SPJosh1890 (Sep 4, 2010)

also not sure what year or car you have but i know some will not start heating unless its below a certain temp outside.


----------



## Dubmaster5000 (Sep 13, 2010)

get that done before it gets too cold man heated seats are a mus for the winter!


----------



## gr8-dub (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a similar dilemma in my '07 Passat Wagon (2.0T, Manual).

Passenger seat gets heat; driver does not; and the leather's startign to get uncomfortably cold in the mornings & evenings.

I've checked the "manual" which indicates "fuses" in:
1: slot *37* (25A) in the "fuse box left (driver side)" 
AND 
2: slots *27* (25A) as well as slot *39* (10A) in the "fuse box right (passenger side)"

Checked the car; and ONLY the driver's side panel has the fuse; the passenger side is empty in both slots.

I'm just now breaking out the multimeter to verify "voltage" and check continuity "all round."

In the meantime (recognizing there's only 4 possible points of fu#k-up: switch, fuse/s, harness, heating-pad) ... my question is:
"WHO ELSE has encountered this issue and did you have a fix you feel like sharing ... PLEASE?"

Thanks and Happy V-Dubbing!


----------



## gotgli (Apr 4, 2009)

06 gli both heated seats went out at same time out of random. I checked the fuse under the hood and they seemed just fine any other ideas? is there some other fuse?


----------



## gr8-dub (Oct 19, 2010)

OK, follow-up to the seat "non-heater." 

Some electrical "troubleshooting" at the fuse box(es), at the connector junction in the floor (under seat-front by the door) and actually at the connectors mounted to the seat itself showed no power-supply problems: ergo, it "has" to be the element. 

Had the dealer check it out during a recent service stop & it turns out both elements (seat & backrest) were "shot."

Good thing that the VW 2 yr, 40k-km extended "Pre-Loved" Warranty (on used cars bought from a dealer) covers this, as I'm sure the fix runs into the "high triple-digits" on cost.

However, the parts had to be ordered from Deutschland as it seems there isn't even a single one in ANY VW warehouse in N.America. Dealer tells me this will take "some time, UP TO several weeks" (a.k.a. the New Year!! or "deep winter") 

Let's hope they don't take all winter to arrive. I'm looking to keep my backside warm on the cold, fake leather "NOW" and not next Spring ...

Lesson #1 here: go with the extra warranty! 
Lesson #2: when it doubt, let a dealer/expert check it out to confirm your own (less expensive) findings.

Happy motoring, y'all!


----------



## gr8-dub (Oct 19, 2010)

seat fixed Jan.4 (11 weeks!!); parts had arrived just after Christmas ... "the boys" are nice and toasty now that winter is coming back


----------

